# 8 speed 105 gizmo?



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

This came with a project bike I purchased. The lever rotates and releases tension on the cable. Why? I can't understand a need for it and how do I take it off. It looks like it's glued in place and it won't budge without some serious force. I think I'm going to sell it anyway but it would be nice if I could explain it's function to the next owner. Thanks


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

it's called a barrel adjustor. The FD doesnt have one built in, unlike the RD. With this adjustor, u can fine tune the cable tension to have a smoother and lighter shift.

But man...thats one ugly adjustor. Check out jagwire for other versions.


----------



## Ed-B (May 18, 2010)

Actually I think it's a triplizer lever.

I know this is an old post... but as I recall, that little gizmo was designed to make the early 1056 double front shifter operate as a triple crank shifter.


----------

